
Nova AutoML: A New Architecture for Predictive Insights - bmahmood
https://amplitude.com/blog/introducing-nova-automl-a-new-architecture-for-predictive-insights
======
ALee
Great to see an analytics product finally telling me what insights I should be
looking at!

------
dsiroker
What a great addition to an already great product!

